# Time to buy in Pheonix.



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

*Time to buy in Phoenix.*

My wife and I have been batting the idea around for the last 18 months. No more swinging the time is now. I have contacted a Realtor and have started actively searching for a place in the sun.

It will be a second home (winter) as our spare time is still limited. My parents and in-laws will be there more than us for the next couple of years.

Which area would be considered more bike friendly? Glendale,Scotsdale , Mesa...?

I will most likely not have use of a vehicle while I'm there so I would like to live in a place where I can hop on my bike for a good road ride.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Scottsdale, Fountain Hills.


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

I live in Ahwatukee, and it's fairly bicycle friendly. There is some varied terrain and it's not entirely laid on on a grid. I would say there's far too many lazy slugs driving SUVs and yakking on their phones here, but that's a problem with the whole USA.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Lots in Scotsdale I see..Fountain hills is gorgeous. 

But this is a second home so I have to keep it under 125.

How about Good Year or Maricopa(south of Pheonix) like?


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

I rarely get out around Goodyear so I don't know what it's like there. Looks pretty flat.

Maricopa was a booming bedroom community until 2007, then it crashed hard. For 125k I would expect to get a palace down there. I am pretty sure you could get a newer 3 br for half that much, at least that's what I was hearing last year.

The main complaint I heard from a couple of people who bought houses in 'the Copa' was that there wasn't much in the town yet except for a bunch of houses, a supermarket or two, and some strip malls. The drive to the Phoenix metro for everything else got tedious. They both sold out at a loss and moved closer in. 

I don't know about cycling down there, except a well regarded marathon runner was killed in Maricopa last week in a cycling accident--there is definitely a lot more traffic nowadays than there was 10 years ago before the crazy overdevelopment started. And everyone's in a hurry. 

125k will get you into some nice places these days. Especially if you are considering condos as well as houses. It will be years before the housing market starts to recover here.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.. I have been checking listings 125 in the Phoenix area gets you what 400 grand would get you up here. 


I am torn between inner communities and outlying ones. Any ideas on the west side of town for cycling ? How about Anthem in the north?

How about the San Tan Valley / Queen Creek area? the Realtor has been feeding us a lot of listings from there . The area doesn't tweak my interest for some reason and it's still an hour to the airport.

The Realtor just gave me the goods on Maricopa..agricultural area with odors..low shopping and having to cross Native Land....all that does turn me off

I noticed from Google earth Phoenix has bike lanes in most places. How are the local highways for riding I see some have wide shoulders, are they smooth enough to ride on?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm going to assume you are from the GWN.

East Scottsdale and Fountain Hills is the Canuck enclave.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes...I am and that doesn't mean I want to live there.

I want to get away from anything that reminds me of snow and -20C


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

They have curling and are very polite, unlike the rest of PHX.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Tempe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

If I was in SE Gilbert would I be able to hit a decent road ride from there?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you will find that the best riding is in Paradise Valley, North Scottsdale or Fountain Hills.

This guy's blog has a bunch of routes with descriptions, under the 'Pages' section on the right of the page:
http://veloasana.com/

Also see here for popular routes:
http://www.mcdowellcycling.com/mdc/Routes.html


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the links. I am trying to locate myself where I can access a good road ride without using a car. Fountain hills is out of my price range and Scottsdale is all Condos and older homes.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in N. Phoenix, close to everything and very affordable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in Toronto and have considered a similar investment. Spent some time online looking at Scottsdale. Compared to here, prices look phenomenally low. Since the three most important things are location, I find trying to choose at a distance impossible. If I was really getting serious, I'd rent for a month or so and check out the different areas. As for doing without a car - nice in theory, but everything I've seen makes me think it's a necessity. Good luck, & keep posting on progress.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

location location location.......impossible to hit all three.

I have figurehead out car rental is not very expensive when you take in account cab fare to and from the airport.

I have eliminated some areas but I am still open to 2/3rds of the city and area.

Scottsdale is the best location for cycling however at my 125g budget it will mean condo/townhouse living. Still haven't shut that one out yet as Scottsdale is a good location for my wife and others who might use the place.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

If this is a vacation/part time home, you would probably want a condo/townhome, just so it's taken care of when you aren't here. I spend half the year here, have a small patio home w/2car garage and small yard. You may have to raise your budget slightly, but for $150k you should be able to get a decent place in a good neighborhood.

For an apartment style condo, your budget gives you lots of possibilities, even Fountain Hills or N. Scottsdale.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

How about the Sonoran Foothills?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Export A said:


> How about the Sonoran Foothills?


Too far out, IMO. Heavy traffic on the only roads in and out. Too far from good riding.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Why not pick Tucson, instead of Phoenix, so that you can go riding up Mt Lemmon?


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> Why not pick Tucson, instead of Phoenix, so that you can go riding up Mt Lemmon?


No direct flights from where I live . Like to keep travel times to the sun as short as possible.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Export A, I would try to stick to the area East of the 51 and West of the 101, from Shea north to Pinnacle Peak. Some of that area is spendy, but some is very affordable.

zip codes 85028, 85032, 85050, 85254, 85054. Close to good riding, not far from the airport, good eats and other big city things.

I am not as familiar with other areas, but the riding close by is unbelievable. I do most of my riding in 85253 and 85018.

When is your next trip out?


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

The north is starting to look the most favorable . I have eliminated most areas in the south except for a few in the SE that I need to see before making a decision. I have my eye on a few places in the NE that I will be keeping my eye on. Cycling is my Number 1 priority however I need to balance it with a few other things.

I'll be there for the first week of April.


----------



## nephro (May 14, 2010)

Check out Anthem, north Peoria (Vistancia, etc), north Phx and Cave Creek. Lot of good riding. I would stay north of loop 101.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

nephro said:


> Check out Anthem, north Peoria (Vistancia, etc), north Phx and Cave Creek. Lot of good riding. I would stay north of loop 101.


That's what I did. I bought a place in Tromonto..south of Anthem. ..just west of Cave Creek road.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Good luck up there. I'm sure there are bargains. The good news is you can ride East on 74 (Carefree Hwy) and have some fantastic riding in the Cave Creek/Carefree area. You can also go West towards Wickenburg for a nice ride. Traffic is an issue on 74, so be careful, wear a blinky tail light or two. What is described at 'Cow Track Estates' on Google Earth in Carefree is a fantastic place to ride. There are lots of other nice places to ride in that area > towards Cave Creek/Carefree


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Next Question.

Shopping for bikes and accessories in Phoenix.

I need the whole enchilada....two bikes.. tools ..clothing etc.

Ideas where to shop? REI? does that place stock anything?

Ideas anyone?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There are a couple of Performance stores, as well as REI. I'm near the PV REI, and they have decent stock. Performance is usually cheaper, not as much stock. There are a number of high end bike shops around. Tribe has never failed me, they stock a good selection of Campy. For Shimano, anyone will do. Tempe also has some good shops, but further from your location.

Bottom line, plenty of good shops around, and lots on the North end of town, where you are.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks.. Performance looks like it is worth checking out for Helmets , shoes and clothing..as they carry Bell and Sidi which fit my noggin and feet.

As for bikes ..don't laugh ..I'm looking at Trek for road I have one up here and it fits me well. I'm thinking of a Madone 5.2. The Bicycle Vibe in Tromonto carries Trek so I 'll hit him up for a quote. I would like to find a second quote for Trek though. 

I can also test ride it up here at my local guy ( buy it down there) MSRP is 500 bucks less in the US ..go figure!!!!!!...


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

Sort of depends on what type of cycling you want to do. REI does not offer much in the way of road bikes, but they are okay for touring/hybrid/commuters. Where are you located? There are lots of good LBSs around.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Try Bike Barn and Landis for Trek.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I found Landis this morning and I will get a quote from the Bike Barn.

Next weekend will be test rides.

I hate to use my local supplier as a guinea pig but hey money is money ..20% on a bike is a big deal. Buying bikes and leaving them in Phoenix will pay for itself as airlines can be pricey depending on who you fly with.

Buying cycling equipment will be more work than buying a house! Will take longer as well.

lol 

BTW had to laugh, on the way home last week another Canuck on the plane reminded me of a song written about my new neck of the woods.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbWM2whkVq4&playnext=1&list=PL2CC425C803F65CF8


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are setting up a household from scratch, don't forget IKEA at Warner/I-10. I haven't bought a kitchen-in-a-box for many years, but they're good for second homes.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate IKEA but it's on the list for shopping . I swear IKEA is Swedish for ..

"if you want it, it's not in stock"..sucker

Anybody ever shop at The Dump! lol love the name

My wife and I also walked into Razmataz in April and we love their stuff.


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

IKEA is a heartless international corporation that cashes in on Sweden's reputation for an equitable distribution of wealth, day care for kids, and all the rest. Their stores offer a temporary visit to this utopia, with meatballs and a playroom for the kids. Their record of labor relations in the USA tells the real story. 

None of which changes the fact that you are going to love cycling in January after you move here.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

tgeen said:


> IKEA is a heartless international corporation that cashes in on Sweden's reputation for an equitable distribution of wealth, day care for kids, and all the rest. Their stores offer a temporary visit to this utopia, with meatballs and a playroom for the kids. Their record of labor relations in the USA tells the real story.
> 
> None of which changes the fact that you are going to love cycling in January after you move here.



January in Phoenix will be equal to May riding up here! hell even a cool day in July.

I rode 50 miles yesterday morning in long pants and a jacket.. didn't break a sweat.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

Yeas, Landis will probably be your best bet for Trek. DNA at MAyo and Scottsdale carries Specialized and have a very good selection of other bits and pieces/accessories.

Keeping bikes down there is the ONLY reasonable choice and has the advantage of allowing you to have even more bikes.

I would, almost, kill to be down there right now.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I dunno, TMB, it's kinda windy right now


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah 20mph at 90F is tough to handle. The wind up here was 30mph and only 60f today.


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

TMB_2.0 said:


> Yeas, Landis will probably be your best bet for Trek. DNA at MAyo and Scottsdale carries Specialized and have a very good selection of other bits and pieces/accessories.
> 
> Keeping bikes down there is the ONLY reasonable choice and has the advantage of allowing you to have even more bikes.
> 
> I would, almost, kill to be down there right now.


Two months from today, I would kill to be in Toronto or Halifax.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

tgeen said:


> Two months from today, I would kill to be in Toronto or Halifax.



Why


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

tgeen said:


> Two months from today, I would kill to be in Toronto or Halifax.


No one in their right mind would ever "kill to be in either Toronto or Halifax", though certainly Halifax would be preferable.

But really - Toronto in late July, early August? 90ºF + and about 90% humidity ... and for that you have to be in Toronto ......... ?

You need to think this through.

That time of year you want to be in BAnff or Canmore, maybe the Okanagan ... Vancouver if forced to ... but Toronto???? Dear Lord no.


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

Export A said:


> Why


Because there will be a short window between daybreak and 8 a.m. to do any riding. There are days in July when it never drops below 30-35 C at night...the only choice is hot vs. hotter. Once the sun tops the horizon, it gets bad quickly in July. By October it starts to return to sanity.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

tgeen said:


> Because there will be a short window between daybreak and 8 a.m. to do any riding. There are days in July when it never drops below 30-35 C at night...the only choice is hot vs. hotter. Once the sun tops the horizon, it gets bad quickly in July. By October it starts to return to sanity.



Like TMB said...it's probably the time of year you would want to be in my neighborhood....fingers crossed knock on wood that we have a summer this year.


----------



## tgeen (Oct 2, 2009)

TMB_2.0 said:


> No one in their right mind would ever "kill to be in either Toronto or Halifax", though certainly Halifax would be preferable.
> 
> But really - Toronto in late July, early August? 90ºF + and about 90% humidity ... and for that you have to be in Toronto ......... ?
> 
> ...


I will defer to you in all things Canadian. I remember Halifax from a summer when I was a kid, around 1970. I'd go back in a heartbeat, except for the winters. I wasn't thinking about humidity, that is a factor to be sure.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahwatukee. People drive from other parts of Phoenix to ride here. 

http://www.roadbikerides.com/ride/view/ahwatukee_to_south_mountain/3030


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Back to bike shopping. 

Is it normal for a bike retailer in Phoenix not to budge from his tagged price? All be it their price is 100 to 150 below the MSRP for the USA . I find it strange that asking for a deal on the bike with 350 bucks worth of accessories yields "NO DEAL" or maybe 10% off on the accessories.

From what I have discovered so far I can get a better deal up here in Calgary from my usual bike dealer than I can in Phoenix. I guess all those years off beating him over the head has paid off!

What is really strange is the Trek website MSRP for Canada is as much as 400 bucks more than the US...the difference is my Calgary dealer will toss that price out the window.

The taxes in Phoenix 9% compared to Alberta 5% also eat up any advantage from the exchange rate.

Looks like I will be hauling the old trek 5000 to Phoenix and riding the Madone 5.2 up here!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Not really, especially this time of year.



Export A said:


> Back to bike shopping.
> 
> Is it normal for a bike retailer in Phoenix not to budge from his tagged price?!


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

So I should tell them to sharpen their pencils


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe they know you're Canadian and are discriminating against you?


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> Maybe they know you're Canadian and are discriminating against you?



you think?

lol

But really sticking to their tagged price..is that normal? So far the lowest price I can get from Phoenix is at the Bike Vibe behind my place. After taxes it's actually cheaper for me to buy it here...I am more than surprised as everything in Canuckistan usually costs more.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Taxes in AZ can be a deal killer. In another month, prices should drop. The weather here has been remarkably pleasant lately.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought you said it was wet and cold.



Maybe I will wait..the Canadian dollar is likely to rise along with the price of oil.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I think so. I don't know which shop you are referring too since I don't have any interest in Treks but I'm guessing it might be Landis. A shop near me that sells lots of Specialized carbon fiber bikes has their 2010's on sale because new ones are coming in.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> I think so. I don't know which shop you are referring too since I don't have any interest in Treks but I'm guessing it might be Landis. A shop near me that sells lots of Specialized carbon fiber bikes has their 2010's on sale because new ones are coming in.



Landis is the only shop that won't even reply to my emails. 

Bicycle Vibe 
Flat Tire
Bike Barn..most expensive of the three...he even quoted the price of accessories at MSRP lol ....no thanks buddy!

Still waiting for South West cycles to give me a quote but he did reply to my email.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't care for Landis at all. I've been riding high end road bikes since the late 70's and I get the know it all bike shop attitude from the kids who work there. I was riding before they were born.



Export A said:


> Landis is the only shop that won't even reply to my emails.
> 
> Bicycle Vibe
> Flat Tire
> ...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know this shop at all but have you tried there?

http://www.yelp.com/biz/trek-bicycle-store-of-west-phoenix-avondale


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I have hit five shops with emails. So far the best prices are here in Calgary where I test rode the bike yesterday and the Bike Vibe close to my house down there.

I may wait till next month but then I risk the stock being depleted for size and color..

I am also itching to ride this thing........ my Calgary dealer might get another bike sale out of me after all.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

If you have only contacted them by email they may not be taking you very seriously.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> If you have only contacted them by email they may not be taking you very seriously.


I've been in the Bike Vibe twice...and I explained myself in detail in the emails.
I really don't understand why they wouldn't take me seriously.

Besides it's an easy sale for them..get the bike and I pick it up when I'm there..no fitting etc.

Looks like somebody is taking the hint though..I just got a decent quote!!!


----------



## nephro (May 14, 2010)

Check out Swiss American bike shop on 43rd Ave and Bell. Good shop with great support. The have Trek, BMC, Felt and a few others. They had a smoking deal on a Felt with Ultegra when I was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think they sell Trek but you'll probably get a great deal at Airpark bikes. I wouldn't e-mail them as you'll never hear back. Their service is also kind of shitty if you call but if you can actually physically go in to the shop they're real good.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

idris icabod said:


> I don't think they sell Trek but you'll probably get a great deal at Airpark bikes. I wouldn't e-mail them as you'll never hear back. Their service is also kind of shitty if you call but if you can actually physically go in to the shop they're real good.


Well that's an endorsement, if ever I heard one.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

idris icabod said:


> I don't think they sell Trek but you'll probably get a great deal at Airpark bikes. I wouldn't e-mail them as you'll never hear back. Their service is also kind of shitty if you call but if you can actually physically go in to the shop they're real good.


You have to be able to FIND the effing place first.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

I think I'll stick with Flat Tire in Cave Creek.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the guys at Flat Tire, FWIW. Nice bunch.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Well that's an endorsement, if ever I heard one.


Honestly, that was the kindest thing I could come up with for Airpark. 

Good prices but hope you never have a problem.


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

I would highly recommend checking out DNA Cycles on Scottsdale and Mayo Blvd. They are a Specialized dealer. Unless you are absolutely wanting Trek, this shop is probably the best one I have dealt with in my 20+ years here in Phoenix. Very friendly, easy-going and have great customer service. There are 2 other locations in the Valley, but this one is nearest to your area.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

12345


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Comments removed, I came across this thread too late.


----------

